# Low AMH, High Abnormalities



## Vicky23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I am in the TWW stage of my first cycle of IVF.  I have an AMH of 3.2 and my doctor was only able to retrieve 7 follicles.  Of those 7, 6 were abnormal.

Is there any way to improve egg quailty or is it too late for me?  I'm 36.

Thanks,
Vicky.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I see it is your first post, Vicky !!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!), you can chat to others on the 2ww here - CLICK HERE

I had IVF when I was 37, I had only 2 eggs, one survived fertilisation and was put back - my daughter is nearly 2 now. She is proof that it only takes one, and I was older than you. We have a section for ladies over 40 and they have many success stories. So you are certainly not too old!

There is a section for preparing for treatment/pregnancy, which includes sub boards about "complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches" and "supplements & fertility friendly foods" ~ CLICK HERE There you will find lots of suggestions for how to improve your chances.

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news soon! When is your test date?

Sue


----------



## Vicky23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dear Sue,

Wow!  Thank you for your comprehensive and prompt reply!  Yes, I am new to this site and I only wish I had found it earlier.  I am still struggling to come to terms with this whole fertility thing.  I always assumed that when I met Mr. Right and decided i wanted to have a baby, I would!  I know so many people that have come off the pill and fallen pregnant straight away, and people who have fallen pregnant without even planning too, so surely it would be that easy for me too!  Blah.

Reading the thousands of success stories here give me the strength and the inspiration to keep going.  I can't imagine not having a baby in my life at some stage, so I'm not willing to accept defeat.  That makes it sound easy - the heartache and disappointment of this journey is beyond anything I can describe, and I just want it to be over.

I will spend time exploring the site and talking to others who are going through the same thing.  As supportive as my 'real' friends are, they have no idea what I'm going through and what to say to me.  And you never know, maybe I'll make some more friends along the way  

Thanks again Sue.  My test date is next Saturday 12th November, but unfortunately we have relatives (not close) staying that weekend so I'm thinking about putting off the test until the Monday.  Not sure how I will cope with them being here if it's a negative result - or a positive for that matter!

Take care,
Vicky


----------

